# Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??



## Sandra1976 (29. Aug. 2011)

Hallo, 
haben einen 8 Wochen alten Teich (ca.30.000 Liter) Wasser, ringsherum bepflanzt und haben uns von Naturagart einen Langzeitfilter gekauft.
Er besteht aus mehreren aufeinander gestapelten "Kisten" als erstes ein Grobfilter, dann
senkrecht gestellte Schwämme von grob nach fein, dann mehrere Lagen organische Juteteppiche, 2 verschiedene Adsorber als Granulat und als letztes nochmal ein grober Schwamm als Eiweißabschäumer.
Es wird einmal in der Tiefwasser - und einmal in der Flachwasserzone Wasser/Sedimente abgesaugt. Zusätzlich haben wir in der Nähe der Uferzone noch einen Standskimmer angebracht.
Das Wasser ist allerdings seit ca. 6 Wochen einfach dunkelgrün und es ändert sich überhaupt nichts an der Wassersicht. Wir haben das Teichwasser mit einem Tester geprüft und es ist absolut in Ordnung, einfach grün. Sichtweite 5 cm bei z.T. knapp 2 Meter Wassertiefe. Die Pumpe läuft rund um die Uhr. Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte mit dem Naturagart __ Filtersystem? Wäre super, weil ich glaube die werden nicht sooft gekauft wie Oase Filter etc. Freu mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Servus Sandra

Herzlich Willkommen

Dein Fiter von NG ist schon in Ordnung ...

Du hast eine Algenblüte im Teich ... da kann kein Filter was ausrichten ...

Kannst ein paar Bilder vom Teich posten ...


----------



## Sandra1976 (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Das heißt also einfach abwarten und Tee trinken!  und warten das es besser wird.
Poste heute mittag mal ein paar Bilder!


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Ja Sandra ... das heißt es.
Es könnte aber auch durchaus sein, daß du zuwenig Pflanzen gepflanzt hast ... deshalb die Bilder


----------



## Olli.P (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hi,

und die:



			
				Sandra1976 schrieb:
			
		

> dann mehrere Lagen organische Juteteppiche



Werden über kurz oder lang, nach ihrer Auflösung auch noch zu Algenfutter............. 

Was sollen Juteteppiche im Filter...................


----------



## Nori (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Was sollen Juteteppiche im Filter...................




Du weisst doch: "... Jute statt Plastik..."   


Gruß Nori


----------



## bigfoot (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo Sandra,

habe auch seit Juni den Naturagartfilter und merke jetzt, dass die Brühe aufklart - es gab übrigens einen Thread mit exakt dem Titel, der mir weitergeholfen hat.

Erfolgsversprechend im Kampf gegen Grün (ist (hier  nicht politisch gemeint) ist m.E.:

0. am Boden Laub usw. abkeschern (entfällt bei Dir eher)
1. Filter ist effektiv, da doch erhebliche Schlammmengen gebunden werden
2.  zum Aufklaren habe ich aber noch ca. 2-3 kg __ Hornkraut vom Naturfreund reingetan
3. eine 11 Watt UVC-Lampe.

Pumpe und UVC sind bei mir eher unterdimensioniert, da ich energetisch nicht über 50 W Dauerleistung kommen wollte, für ein "Naturprojekt" sollte man m.E. die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Also, Unterwasserpflanzen halte ich für ganz wichtig und Geduld. Die Gewitter hatten zwar das Wasser mal grün werden lassen, aber gerade jetzt seit dem Wochenende zeigt sich ein hervorragender Erfolg. 

Viel Glück und Geduld - (ich fand die Teetasse in dem Thread so passend 

Stefan

edit: auf meinen Bildern sieht es übrigens auch noch sehr grün  aus - Sicht damals ca. 40 cm,
 aber jetzt kann ich noch nicht völlig klar, aber doch schon bis zum Boden schauen, ca. 1,2 m


----------



## bernd1 (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo Sandra,

mein Teich hat nur ca. 5.000 Liter und ist daher sicher nicht mit deinen 30.000 Litern vergleichbar.

Bis Anfang Nov. 2010 hatte ich einen Oase Biotec 10 mit UVC 25 Watt angeschlossen. Die UVC ist dann gegen Ende des Sommers 2010 ausgefallen und da ich dieses Jahr im Frühjahr etwas umbauen wollte, habe ich sie nicht mehr in Betrieb genommen. Anfang Nov. 2010 habe ich dann den Biotec-Filter abgeschaltet. Über den Winter wurde das Wasser daher "dunkelgrün", Sichttiefe max. 5cm. Den Fischen hat es scheinbar nichts ausgemacht, Wasserwerte ok und keinerlei "Verluste" in der filterlosen Winterzeit.

Den Biotec 10-Filter habe ich nicht mehr in Betrieb genommen und im April dieses Jahr mit dem kleinen Umbau begonnen. Anfang Mai bekam ich dann den NG-Langzeitfilter, den ich noch um ein weiteres VF8-Modul erweitert habe, da ich die Anschlüsse so besser verlegen konnte. In das VF8-Modul über dem Boden-Modul habe ich Zeolith eingefüllt.

Nach Start des NG-Filters wurde das Wasser innerhalb von 3 Tagen glasklar und so blieb es bis heute. Eine UVC habe ich nicht mehr!

Anfangs habe ich den Filter öfters gereinigt - jede Menge Schlamm... (mindestens 1 x wöchentlich komplett, den Grobfilter / Sieb alle 1-2 Tage).

Heute reinige ich den Grobfilter alle 1-2 Wochen, die anderen Module habe ich seit ca. 2 Monaten nicht mehr gereinigt.

M.E. ist der Reinigungsaufwand höher als beim OASE Biotec, das bedeutet aber wohl auch, dass der NG-Filter mehr "Dreck" ausfiltert und dies daher nicht negativ sondern eher positiv zu sehen ist.

Bisher bin ich mit dem NG-Filter sehr zufrieden. Auch die Fadenalgen sind deutlich zurückgegangen. Dies kann aber auch andere Gründe haben (mehr Unterwasserpflanzen, Reduzierung der Fische).


----------



## Solu (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo!!!
Hab auch einen Standard Filter von NaturaGart. Hab mir den Grobfilter selbst gebaut 
und eine 30 Watt UVC Lampe dran. Mein Teich ist so klar wie Badewannenwasser.
Ich kann die Filter von NG nur Empfehlen.

Solu


----------



## bigfoot (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

wie handbabt Ihr das mit den Vertikalfiltern VF-8, die  mit den feinporigen Organik-Matten belegt sind?

Habe die mal vorsichtig ausgewaschen bzw. auch mal gewechselt, aber wenn die grün sind,?
Schaden tut es m.E. nicht, oder kommen dadurch wieder Nährstoffe ins Wasser zurück?


----------



## Solu (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hi!
Ich wasche die mit Teichwassser aus. Wenn sie auseinander fallen gibts neue.

Solu


----------



## bernd1 (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo,
die Organik-Matten sind ganz gut zu reinigen, wenn man sie im VF-8-Modul läßt.

Das VF-8-Modul mit der Organic-Matte leicht schräg z.B. an den Gartenzaun anlehnen und vorsichtig mit dem __ Wasserschlauch von oben nach unten abspritzen. Der "Schmodder" läuft unten und hinten ab. Die Matten kann man so ca. 2-3 mal reinigen, erst danach sind sie zum Tausch fällig.


----------



## bigfoot (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*



bernd1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Organik-Matten sind ganz gut zu reinigen, wenn man sie im VF-8-Modul läßt.
> 
> Das VF-8-Modul mit der Organic-Matte leicht schräg z.B. an den Gartenzaun anlehnen und vorsichtig mit dem __ Wasserschlauch von oben nach unten abspritzen. Der "Schmodder" läuft unten und hinten ab. Die Matten kann man so ca. 2-3 mal reinigen, erst danach sind sie zum Tausch fällig.



guter Tipp, danke!


----------



## Sandra1976 (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Ja das mit den Organic Matten haben wir auch so gemacht, einfach auswaschen.
Hab bei NG nachgefragt ob man sie jedesmal komplett tauschen sollte (Wir haben 4 Matten im Filter) aber der Teichberater hat gemeint, so 2-3 Mal auswaschen mit ganz normalen Wasser ist ok, danach aber tauschen.
Also im Teichwasser mach ich die nicht sauber, da ja ansonst der ganze Schmodder wieder im Teich landet, den der Filter rausgefiltert hat. Irgendwie nicht so sinnvoll oder?


----------



## Olli.P (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo Sandra,


Die Matten mit Teichwasser auszuspülen wäre schon nicht schlecht, allerdings sollte sich dieses Teichwasser *nicht* mehr im Teich befinden, sondern in einem Eimer oder Kübel (Maurerbütt)


----------



## Nori (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Wenn ich das so höre, von wegen "... 2-3 mal auswaschen dann neue Matten.." kann ich nur sagen - zu hohe Folgekosten - meine Schaumstoffmatten (5 cm stark, PPI 10, PPI 20 und PPI 30) halten mehrere Jahre und kosten zusammen etwa 50 € und ich reinige die einmal im Jahr (vor dem Einwintern).

Gruß Nori


----------



## bigfoot (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Wasser ist GLASKLAR !!! Yeah! GROSSEN DANK an das FORUM!

Jetzt kriegen meine Jungs erstmal einen ordentlichen Rüffel - liegt da doch ein Messer und ne Bierpulle drin - kein Wunder, dass die Fischis vor 2 Wochen  so gut drauf waren


----------



## Backdraft (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo Sandra..

Ich möchte dich nicht beunruhigen, aber Bekannte haben auch ein Teich von NaruraGart und die sind absolut nicht zufrieden.
Gedacht war dieser als Schwimmteich mit einem externen "Klärbecken".
Der Teich ist nun 3Jahre alt und es ist der reinste Tümpel. 
In dem Klärteich wachsen die Pflanzen zwar nur so munter vor sich hin, aber mit dem auch Mückenlarven, irgendwelche anderen __ Würmer und anderes Insektiziede die sich in der Pumpe und dem Filter abgesetzt haben. 
Das hört sich alles ziemlich schlimm an, ist es auch. Es gammelt alles so vor sich hin und vom Schwimmen ist da nicht die rede.

Jetzt sind wir dabei den Teich zu retten und umzubauen. Wir wollen das Klärbecken mit dem Schwimmteich verbinden und Fische einsetzten damit diese sich um den Insektenbestand kümmern. Desweiteren wird auch ein neues __ Filtersystem einzug erhalten welches ich mir auf www.teich-filter.eu angeguckt habe.
Ich finde dieses Filtersystem kostengünstig und individuell anpassbar, so dass der Filter dem Teich angepasst wird und nicht Der Teich dem Filter 

Liebe Grüße Sven


----------



## Digicat (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Servus Sven

Herzlich Willkommen

Gibts Bilder vom Teich der Bekannten 

Drei Jahre und kein Feind zu den Gelsen (Mücken) ... das kann ich nicht glauben ... 
__ Rückenschwimmer, __ Wasserläufer, Libellenlarven sind die ersten die in ein neues Gewässer einziehen ...

Kannst eventuell für die Bekannten einen neuen Thread aufmachen oder sie dazu bewegen sich hier anzumelden ... ist ein sehr interessanter Fall ...


----------



## Backdraft (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Nein es gibt keine Feinde da dieses Klärbecken extern von dem "Schwimmteich" ist. 
Und wenn ich __ Rückenschwimmer oder Libellenlarven gesehen hätte wäre das ja auch nicht das Problem. Nur da schwimmen nur ekeltiere. Ich hatte mal geguckt welche es sind aber ich bin nicht dahinter gekommen, lediglich hatte ich rausgefunden das es Tiere sind die in nicht so guter Wasserqualität Hausen.
Ich versuche das nächste mal wenn ich dahin komme Bilder zu machen, wenn es dann noch beim alten ist. Wie gesagt wir wollten den Teich grundsanieren.


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo Sandra,
ein Teichfilter a la NG hat eine "rein biologische" Funktion - er hilft also wenig bei erhöhtem Nährstoffeintrag von außen (Staub, Blätter etc)!
Um dieses zu realisieren, müsstest Du das Wasser mehr umwälzen - in Intervallen oder kontinuierlich. Dabei muss das gesamte Wasser nicht durch den Schaumstofffilter laufen - das wäre gar nicht gut.


----------



## bigfoot (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Sandra,
> ein Teichfilter a la NG hat eine "rein biologische" Funktion - er hilft also wenig bei erhöhtem Nährstoffeintrag von außen (Staub, Blätter etc)!
> Um dieses zu realisieren, müsstest Du das Wasser mehr umwälzen - in Intervallen oder kontinuierlich. Dabei muss das gesamte Wasser nicht durch den Schaumstofffilter laufen - das wäre gar nicht gut.



Verstehe ich auch bei 2. Durchlesem nicht!

Sandra wälzt rund um die Uhr um - und jetzt soll sie am Filter vorbeilaufen lassen?


----------



## mic_chief (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo Sven,

also so ganz kann ich Deinen Erzählungen bezüglich des Teiches von Deinem Freund nicht folgen. Was hat es mit dem Teichsystem zu tun, wenn sich keine Fressfeinde von Mückenlarven ansiedeln. Die kamen bei mir innerhalb der 1. Woche und von da an, hab ich nie mehr eine Mückenlarve gesehen. Und so schnell kann kein Teich mistig werden. Schau mal bitte genau nach, ob auch alles korrekt angelegt wurde. Was sagt NG auf Nachfrage zu der Situation? Auch mich würde dieser Teich sehr interessieren. Bitte schildere uns doch den Verlauf und alles was Du weißt. Bilder wären natürlich supertoll.


----------



## Christine (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*



Backdraft schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal geguckt welche es sind aber ich bin nicht dahinter gekommen, lediglich hatte ich rausgefunden das es Tiere sind die in nicht so guter Wasserqualität Hausen.



Wenn Du nicht weisst, welche Tiere das sind, wie willst Du dann wissen, daß das welche sind, die nur in schlechter Wasserqualität hausen? 

Das erste wäre doch wohl, einen Wassertest zu machen...


----------



## Sandra1976 (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Also ich hab bisher kein Problem mit der Wasserqualität und ich muss sagen ich hab auch keine Mücklarven oder Tümpelähnliche Zustände.....?? Das Wasser ist zwar grün von den Schwebealgen aber ansonst habe ich mittlerweile einen Frosch gesichtet und jeden Tag viele __ Libellen ab und zu mal ein __ Wasserläufer. Den Teich würd ich auch gerne mal sehen:? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das am Filter/Filtergraben liegen soll. Ich glaub da ist wohl eher was mit der Planung schiefgegangen.Stell  mal Bilder rein!!! Kann mir das nicht vorstellen!! Was sagt Naturagart dazu? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die nicht helfen wollen/können??


----------



## Sandra1976 (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

@An RKurzhals!!
Also ich versteh deinen Vortrag auch nicht wirklich, ich wälze jeden Tag das Wasser um, Grobfilter, Schwammfilter, organ. Filter, Granulat. Ich hab 3 verschiedene Ansaugpunkte, einmal Tiefwasser, Flachwasser und Skimmer. Warum sollte der Filter keine Blätter/Segmente, Staub von der Wasseroberfläche filtern??  Also wenn ich ihn alle 2 Wochen mal öffne und ggf. saubermache dann ist da schon Schmodder drin.
Fischk...e muss ja auch wieder raus
Muss du nochmal erklären. Hab jetzt auch noch zusätzlich eine UV-Lampe gekauft und montiert und lass die immer mal noch ein paar Stunden über Tag mitlaufen. Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden bis auf die Schwebealgen:evil


----------



## Sandra1976 (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*



> Dabei muss das gesamte Wasser nicht durch den Schaumstofffilter laufen - das wäre gar nicht gut.



Warum wäre das nicht gut??? Andere Filtertechniken laufen nur durch Schaumfilter und haben gar nix anderes


----------



## bigfoot (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Nicht verrückt machen, sondern geduldig abwarten.

Die NG-filter mache ich immer sauber, wenn das Wasser vor den Schaumstoffiltern gerade nicht überläuft, und da man ja dann beim Reinigen den organischen Schlamm herausholt, kann der Kurzhals-Beitrag nicht stimmen.

Ansonsten, schau zu, dass Du genügend Unterwasserpflanzen bekommst, bzw. stell mal Bilder rein  Gruß b.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo,
nur mal kurz zur Rückfrage:
Was war eigentlich so unklar an meinem Beitrag?
Für einen Filter im Teich habe ich mehrere Parameter:
1) das Absetzen von Schwebstoffen reduzieren/vermeiden,
2) die "mechanisch-biologische" Filterung durch die installierte Technik.
Letzteres läuft immer in Konkurrenz bzw. Mitarbeit des Teichlebens. Für den Fall 1) gelangt man im Fall eines großen, gut angelegten Teiches zu höheren Raten als für Fall 2). Das komplette Wasser durch einen kleinen Schaumstofffilter zu jagen, kann ich daher nicht so richtig begreifen .. :?. Den würde ich nur so stark "belasten", dass er gut zu arbeiten hat, aber nicht zu oft gereinigt werden muss. Gerade hier im Forum kann man aus den Beiträgen der "PF-Fraktion" einiges ableiten.
In einem NG-Teich kann z. B. der Filtergraben zusätzlich ungefiltertes Wasser aufnehmen. Auf diese Weise arbeitet der Filter unterstützend und effektiv (statt zu schnell überzulaufen), und erreicht man die gewünschte Klarheit im Teich über die passende Pumpengröße .


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Moin,

auch mich würden mehr Infos und vor allem Bilder von dem Schwimmtümpel interessieren. Ich bin über die Formulierung „abgetrennt“ gestolpert: müsste der Filtergraben nicht mit dem Schwimmteich verbunden sein


----------



## Backdraft (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Ich werde sobald ich wieder da vor Ort bin Bilder machen, um euch das unheil zu präsentieren.


----------



## zickenkind (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo @ all,

ich fahre mein Koi Becken mit separatem Pflanzenstufen und einem NG Filter den ich mir aber im laufe der Jahre (8 Jahre) ein wenig modifiziert habe. Die Juteteppiche habe ich versuchsweise nur einen Sommer benutzt und war von deren Wirkung nicht so überzeugt, weil die sich ja mit der Zeit auch auflösen (Naturprodukt) und wiederum Nährstoffe in den Teich bringen. Diese habe ich durch die feine Filtermatten ersetzt und bin sehr zufrieden. Vor dem Filter läuft ein O..s UV-Lampe und nach dem Becken läuft das Wasser noch durch bewegtes Helix. Da ich meine Matten mit Frischwasser spüle brauche ich das Helix um das Nitrit in Nitrat umzuwandeln. So nach drei Jahren wachsen die Pflanzen auch immer besser und diesen Sommer  habe ich sehr klares Wasser allerdings, jetzt werden wieder viele aufschreien, gibt es einmal die Woche 1.Liter Brottrunk ins Wasser. Mit diesem Filteraufbau und dem Brottrunk ist wie gesagt das Wasser die ganze Zeit so klar das ich bis auf den Grund (1,5-1,8 Meter) schauen kann. Meine Kois kann ich sehen und was will man(n) mehr. 
Aber einen Wermutstropfen gibt es schon, NG ist nicht unbedingt zuverlässig, Bestellungen und Anfragen sind nicht immer bearbeitet worden  . Daher bin ich in der Bucht auf Suche gegangen um mir entsprechende Matten für weniger Geld zu besorgen.

Fazit: Der Filter von NG ist gut (ja, es gibt bessere) auf kleiner Fläche kann ein recht großer Filter realisiert werden und den Ansprüchen des Teiches angepasst werden, man muss nur ein wenig Geduld mitbringen und warten können. Ab und an einen Teilwasserwechsel durchführen und je nach Verschmutzungsgrad die Filter auswaschen, bei mir  ca. alle 10 Tage. Weiterer Vorteil, zum Ende der Saison können schon mal Stufen die nicht mehr benötigt werden entfernt werden. Stapelbar und mit einem Rollbrett drunter gut zu bewegen.


----------



## Sandra1976 (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

@Zickenkind, 
Welche Matten hast du als Ersatz für die organischen Matten gekauft?? Bin halt noch so am probieren, was ich weiterführen will und was ich ändern möchte mal so als spätere Möglichkeit. So früh schon Teile auszutauschen ist vielleicht verfrüht.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo Michael und Sandra,
ich hatte mir unter einem "Langzeitfilter" eigentlich was anderes vorgestellt. Wenn die Filter alle 10 Tage ausgewaschen werden müssen, find ich das recht aufwendig.


----------



## zickenkind (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

@ Sandra: 

Habe die Matten genommen die NG anstatt der Jute auch anbietet, die 3 schwarzen. Ja es dauert ein wenig bis man die richtige Zusammenstellung hat. Da ist jeder Teich verschieden und die Mattensortierung die ich habe muss bei deinem Teich nicht funktionieren.  Wichtig ist hier zu schauen wie schnell welche Matten verdecken. Ich arbeite wie folgt: 1.Stufe:Selbstbau des Grobfilters; 2.Stufe HF 26 wie folgt grob grün, 2X grob 26 ppi; 2X mittel 30ppi; 1Xgrob 26ppi und dann nochmal 2X mittel 30ppi; 3.Stufen VF8 davon 2x sehr fein und 1 stufe mit mittel und die Bodenstufe wie geliefert mit einem Sacke Nitratharz.  Einer O..e Pumpe 8000 eco.

Hast Du mehr groben Dreck musst Du evtl. mehr grobe Matten nehmen oder bei feinem Dreck eher eine feinere Matte dazu, wie gesagt ein wenig experimentieren muss man schon bei diesem System.


----------



## zickenkind (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo Ellen,
na Langzeitfilter ist wohl etwas anders gemeint. Geht wohl eher in die Richtung Haltbarkeit über Jahre und deren Möglichkeit den bestehenden Filter zu erweitern. Wohl auch in Sachen Ersatzteillieferung usw. Meiner ist ja auch schon über 8 Jahre alt und bis auf den Deckel hat er immer noch seine original Farbe und Ersatzteile bekomme ich immer noch......
In diesem Sinne noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo Michael,
Naturagart sagt "lange Wartungsintervalle". Was immer das heißt. Ich hatte mir diesen Filter rausgesucht, bin jetzt aber nicht mehr so sicher.


----------



## Lasse_L (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe diesen Filter jetzt 1 Jahr und muss sagen das ich meinem Oase Biotec 36 hinterher trauer. Alle 4-6 Wochen am Anfang sogar öfters reinigen ist für mich absolut inakzeptabel.
Der Grobfilter von NG ist auch davor und den kann ich 2x am Tag säubern, weil er sonst schon verstopft ist. Langzeit heißt für mich (wie auch schon geschrieben) das ich ihn höchsten 3x im Jahr säubern muss. 
Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir einen anderen hole, keine Ahnung welchen, oder wie geschrieben ein weiteres Modul HF26 hole mit anderen Filtern.

VG und eine angenehme Teichsaison
Lasse


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo Lasse,

dann stell doch mal Deinen Teich mit ein paar Bildern in einem extra Thema vor und frage dort nach Vorschlägen. 
Bestimmt hat der/die eine oder andere eine Idee.


----------



## Nori (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Ich finde es schon lustig - wenn einer Matten in einen Eigenbaufilter steckt heisst es "Rückständig" und "so was hat man nicht mehr" etc. - wenn aber ein Anbieter wie NG sowas auf den Markt wirft wird ehrfürchtig das Zeug gekauft - obwohl objektiv betrachtet jede Tonnne mit normalem Filterschaum besser ist - aber die Leute wollen halt die "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau"! (und sauber ausgenommen wird man bei den Spassfilterchen auch noch!)

Gruß Nori


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo Nori,
das mit dem "sauber ausgenommen" finde ich nicht ganz so. Auch wenn ich keinen NG-Filter habe, so basieren deren Angaben auf recht kleine Durchlaufleistungen, verbunden mit der Filtergröße. Den Vergleich zu einem "Kammerfilter", wie sie mittlerweile zu einem ähnlichen Preis im Baumarkt stehen, halten sie locker aus. Verglichen mit einem Selbstbau, oder auch mit anderen kommerziellen Filtern sieht das anders aus.
Ich hatte zu Anfang des threads geschrieben, dass der NG-Filter in meinen Augen dennoch nicht unterdimensioniert ist, wenn man ein NG-System hat. Letzten Endes übernimmt der Filtergraben einen großen Teil der Arbeit, und das ist sehr elegant. Eine Vorfilterung hinter einer meterlangen, pflanzenbestandenen Absetzstrecke ist nicht unbedingt nötig. Und daher verstehe ich dann auch nicht, weshalb durch so einen Filter das gesamte durch den Filtergraben geschickte Teichwasser laufen soll. Ein teilweiser Rücklauf aus dem Filtergraben in den Teich ist sicher o. k.
Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, dass meine kleine "Badewanne" recht gute Vorfilterarbeit (und nicht nur die) leistet. Daher habe ich auch nur (zweimal) eine Tonne hinter meinem Vorfilter installiert.


----------



## Nori (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Es ging mir a) generell um die Verwendung von Matten und b) was NG für diese verlangt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Thomas#43 (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit letztem Jahr auch den Filter von NG (Grobfilter, Schaumstofffilter, Eiweißabscheider).
Mich hat auch die ständige Reinigung des Grobfilters gestört. der hat zwar einen Überlauf aber dann verstopfen die Schäume zu schnell.
Ich habe mir jetzt eine mechanische Grobfilterreinigung gebaut. diese besteht aus 2 seitlichen Ketten zwischen denen eine Bürsten befestigt ist. Angetrieben wird das ganze übereinen kleinen Getriebemotor (der liegt außerhalb vom Gehäuse. Spannungsversorgung mit 12V Gelbatterie die über ein Solarpaneel geladen wird. Also keine weitere Stromversorgung. Das ganze wird gesteuert über einen Zeitschalter. Ich lasse das ganze alle 3 Stunden ca. 2 min. laufen und der ganze Schmodder wird in den Auffangbehälter "gebürstet". Der Dreck wird dann gelegentlich über den Seitenauslass ausgespült.
Übrigens, die Kette, Wellen und die Bürste sind aus Edelstahl und die Kettenräder aus Kunststoff.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lasse_L (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Moin Thomas,
kannst du mir ein paar Bilder zukommen lassen? Das hört sich wirklch interessant an.

Jetz hat mich übrigens ein weiteres Problem ereilt. Meine Pumpe ist kaputt und nun muss ich eine neue kaufen. Allerdings kann der Filter nur 70 L/min. Und ich finde keine Pumpe in dem Bereich. Der Filtereinlass ist ca 130cm vom Wasser entfernt. Bis jetzt hatte ich das Ganze über eine Y-Adapter geregelt, welche ich aber nur provisorisch hatte, da die vorhande Pumpe zu groß war für den Filter. Nun hab ich einen Filter und keine passende Pumpe.
Mal sehen was ich mir bis zum Wochenende einfallen lasse.

VG
Lasse


----------



## Nori (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Was für eine Pumpe suchst du denn genau - ne 4 oder 5000-er gibts doch an jeder Ecke - ich vermute mal wenn es um NG geht, dass die was Spezielles können muss??

Gruß Nori


----------



## Thomas#43 (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo Lasse,

hier mal ein Bild und ein Video dazu.
Ich bin aber noch nicht ganz zufrieden mit der Reinigungswirkung. Die jetzige Bürste schein mir ein bisschen zu steif zu sein (10 mm hoch und komplett aus Edelstahl). Ich werde es mal mit einer anderen Bürste mit etwas längeren Kunststoff Borsten versuchen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lasse_L (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

@Nori: das Problem ist folgendes. Der NG Filter ist für max. 70lmin ausgelegt. Unser Teich hat ca 20m³. Vorher war eine 12tds Oase angeschlossen und habe nach der UV Lampe einen Y-Adapter dazwischen gesetzt, damit der Filter nicht überläuft. Das war aber nur ein "work-around" da ich mir keine neue Pumpe kaufen wollte. Zwischen Wasseroberfläche und Filtereingang sind es 130cm. Wenn ich dann eine 4500 nehme, wird der Teich 3x am Tag umgewälzt. Dies ist auch laut NG auf Grund des Fischbesatzes zu wenig. Wenn ich jetzt eine 7500 nehme, bekomme ich mehr als 70l/m und somit müsste ich meinen "work-around" weiter nutzen, was ich aber nicht will.
Lösung: ich habe jetzt eine Superfisch Eco 8000 und die pumpt jetzt soviel, das der Filter nicht überläuft. Von der Pumpe zur UV Lampe sind es ca 11m und dann nach 1,5 zum Filter. Der Schlauchdurchmesser beträgt 2 Zoll. Laut den Werten aus dem Handbuch müsste ich auch hier zuviel Wasser bekommen, abe vielleicht liegt es am Schlauchdurchmesser und der Länge, dass somit der Druckverlust so hoch ist, das es jetzt reicht was die Pumpe liefert.

@Thomas#43: Kompliment für die Lösung. 


Gruß und einen ruhigen Wochenstart
Lasse


----------



## Nori (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Na dann hat es sich ja erledigt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Lasse_L (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo zusammen,

hier eine weitere Erfahrung.
Nachdem der "Grobfilter" wie gesagt voll war (Gitter hat sich zugesetzt Foto1)
hat sich der Filter innerhalb von 24 Stunden auch zugesetzt, da die Grobfilterfunktion nicht mehr funktionierte (Foto2). Somit haben sich auch die Feinfilter etc. darunter zugesetzt. Ergebnis: Filter Übergelaufen - Teich fast leer!! (leider gibt es keinen Smily der kotzt)

Somit wieder Arbeit. Ich weiß nicht wie lange ihr für die Filterreinigung benötigt, aber bei mir ist das min. eine Stunde extra arbeiten.

Nachdem ich dann die erste halbe Stunde nur geflucht hatte ist mir die Idee gekommen.
Ich habe das Innenleben des Grobfilter rausgebaut und den Ablauf zur Reinigung verschlossen.
Dann habe ich ein Netz des Teichsaugers genommen und dieses direkt unter dem Deckel mit dem Einlass eingeklemmt. Fazit bis jetzt super. Fotos folgen. Eingeklemmt zur Befestigung wird es so lange, bis die Lösung final Abgenommen wird.

VG
Lasse


----------



## Sandra1976 (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo,
nach ca. 2 Jahren Erfahrungswert mit dem NG Filter sind wir eigentlich immer noch zufrieden.
Die Japanmatten haben wir allerdings gegen Schaumstoffmatten getauscht weil der Kostenfaktor einfach zu hoch war. Einen Korb haben wir zusätzlich mit einem Eiweißabschäumer gefüllt. Das Wasser ist bei uns klar und die Wasserwerte gut. Allerdings füttern wir sehr sehr spärlich, auch die Kois. Da wir einen "Naturteich" haben finden Sie eigentlich immer was zu kauen. Das einzig nachteilige ist das mindestens alle 14 Tägige reinigen der Schwammfilter und 1 mal in der Woche mindestens der Vorsiebfilter. Ob der Filter irgendwann zu klein wird wenn unsere Kois größer sind, kann ich jetzt noch nicht abschätzen. Wir haben zur Zeit 8 Kois in der Größe bis 30 -35 cm.
Bis jetzt sind wir zufrieden.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Lasse_L (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo Sandra,

kannst du mir sagen mit was für einer Pumpe du den Filter "fütterst"?
Hast du auch einen NG Pumpenschacht?

VG
Lasse


----------



## Silko-Werner (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Mich hat der Naturagart - Filter schon immer interessiert. Eigentlich wollte ich ihn kaufen, beim näheren hinsehen dachte ich mir aber das der Aufbau dieses Filters eigentlich ganz simpel ist. Für 106 Euro Materialkosten (meine Fresse sind die Schäume Teuer!!!) und einen Tag arbeit  ist dabei das entstanden. Ich bin gespannt ob der Eigenbau funktioniert.:betenHier mal ein paar Bilder.
Übrigens, weiß jemand wo es Filterschäume günstig gibt.


----------



## Lasse_L (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Moin Silko-Werner,
wozu dient der kleine Kasten und was hast du da verbaut?
Wie ist der Wassserzulauf für den Filter? Hast du da einen Deckel?
Nebenbei eine Frage: wozu dient die Ton-Kornflassche ;-) ?
VG
Lasse


----------



## Sandra1976 (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo Lasse,
habe auch von NG die 7500 Pumpe, die in einem Pumpenschacht im Wasser steht.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## tomsteich (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo Lasse,

ich habe auch eine NG7500-Pumpe (externer Pumpenschacht) und zusätzlich zum Standardfilter seit diesem Jahr auch den Grobfilter (0,3).

Das Problem, dass der Horizontalfilter extrem schnell dicht ist (der Grobfilter sowieso) habe ich dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal. Liegt wohl daran, dass die Pumpe in diesem Winter relativ lange aus war und aufgrund der Witterung noch zu wenig im FG wächst. Im Schwimmteich habe ich aber Bodensicht.

Was Deinen Horizontalfilter betrifft: Es wird vielleicht nicht viel ausmachen(?), aber die Matten gehören eigentlich anders herum, d.h. die gewölbte Seite in Fließrichtung. Bei den darunter liegenden Modulen kommt diese Seite dementsprechend nach oben.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Silko-Werner (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*



Lasse_L schrieb:


> Moin Silko-Werner,
> wozu dient der kleine Kasten und was hast du da verbaut?
> Wie ist der Wassserzulauf für den Filter? Hast du da einen Deckel?
> Nebenbei eine Frage: wozu dient die Ton-Kornflassche ;-) ?
> ...



Hallo Lasse,
mit dem Wasserzulauf bin ich grad am basteln.Ich habe mir das so vorgestellt  das ich Kunststoffrohre  mit dem Pumpenschlauch verbinde und das Wasser über den oberen Filter einströmen lasse (5 cm oberhalb des Filterbodens). Zur schnellen Reinigung werde ich das Kunststoffrohr mit Clipsen befestigen. Um dies mit Clipsen zu machen ist es notwendig in den Deckel ein Längsloch einzuarbeiten. Am besten siehst du es auf meiner Zeichnung.
Im kleinen Kasten befindet sich ein ganz feiner Filterschaum.
Zur Ton - Flasche sag ich nur: sie war lecker!!!  Nein im ernst, die hab ich mit Wasser gefüllt und damit den Abfluß beschwert den ich eingeklebt habe.


----------



## oddworld (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

moinsen,

ich möchte mal eine frage zwischenwerfen, wenn ich darf...

ich habe hier einen ng-langzeitfilter stehen (noch nicht im einsatz).wenn man diesen so  oft reinigen muß,frage ich mich wie sich die bakterien halten ..

-wo findet die ansiedelung denn eigentlich hauptsächslich bei diesem system statt ? in den schäumen  oder im bodenmodul-schaum ? oder überall gleich ?

- könnte man eine kiste VF-8 mit helix bestücken oder würde das nicht mit dem bischen "tropfwasser" vom oben funktionieren ? wenn ja, welches helix wäre dafür am besten geeignet ?

cu


----------



## oddworld (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

push....

verzeiht mir, wenn die frage zu doof ist  

kann mir jemand sagen, ob das mit dem helix funktionieren würde ? dann könnte man den filtermatten reinigen und hätte an den biomedien noch ordentlich bakterien..

da mein teich nicht gerade groß ist/wird, möchte ich nicht unbedingt das gereinigte wasser durch eine riesige 200l tonne leiten :?  


olli


----------



## Lasse_L (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

Hallo Oddworld, 
erstmal entschuldige meine späte Antwort, aber ihrgendwie wurde ich nicht benachrichtigt bei neuen Antworten.
Bzgl. des Helix kann ich dir keine Antwort geben, da ich so etwas nicht nutze.
Was die Bakterien betrifft kann ich nur sagen, es gibt wohl keine wenn ich alle 2 Wochen die Filter sauber machen muss und leider es  auch dabei geblieben.

Ich habe in den Filter jetzt weitere 3 PPi20 Filter eingebaut und die feineren am Schluss in die da unter liegende Ebene reingelegt. Das Filter auch etwas. Die PPI20 habe ich aber nicht  bei NG bestellt, da sie dort um das 2,5 fache mehr kosten.

Meine Lösung mit dem Sack anstelle des "Grobfilters" ist soweit sehr gut. Aber ich sollte mindestens alle 2 tage diesen reinigen, Ich bin am überlegen ob ich nicht einen Compactsief(v) einseitzen werden.
Ich werde mir jetzt gedanken über einen Patronenfilterselbstbau machen. 

Wie ist deine Erfahrung mit dem Grobfilter?

VG
Lasse


----------



## oddworld (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturagart Langzeitfilter Erfahrungswerte??*

ich habe den teich gerade neu gebaut.er läuft zwar schon, aber es ist noch nichts im teich...

ich denke, das ich mit dem "langzeitfilter" gut hinkommen werde.da sind soviele filterstufen drinnen, das ich (hoffentlich) den schaum im bodenmodul nicht so oft waschen muß.

naja, teich ist ein großes wort für meine kleine pfütze   es ist jetzt ein 2,90x2,00 bei 1,10m tiefe gfk-teich geworden.
da der filter extrem oversized ist, wird es wohl gehen 

aber wenn noch jemand eine antwort bezüglich ds helix hat...  lasst hören...

reicht dem helix das tropfende wasser von oben oder muß es wirklich schwimmend in einer kammer liegen ? oder sind gar die schäume effektiver ? (beim NG filter)


olli


----------



## oddworld (8. Juni 2017)

es ist schon lange her, aber ich möchte das thema langzeitfilter nocheinmal aufwärmen 

da ich die __ nase voll hatt von dem stündlichen reinigen, habe ich den grobfilter entsorgt und mit den bogenfilter von bofitec besorgt. dieser läuft seit einigen tagen TOP. als ich das bogensieb das erste mal in der hand hatte, konnte ich über den natutagart filter nur lachen....

ich würde nun gerne den turm etwas in der höhe reduzieren...  und etwas optimieren...

wenn das wasser den HF-26 teil verlässt, fällt es auf der einen seite unten heraus.darunter befinden sich ja 3x vf-8 ...  durch den ersten geht das wasser durch (leider nur auf sehr kleiner fläche ! ).
darunter ist der 2. vf-8 verdreht gestapelt.d.h. das wasser fällt durch den auslass den 2.  vf-8 ungehindert hindurch ! das ist nach meiner meinung nicht optimal !

hat jemand eine idee, wie man das wasser GROSSFLÄCHIG durch alle schäume unter dem HF-26 leiten kann ?

die effektivität würde steigen, und ich könnte mir evt. 1-2 kisten sparen ... so mein gedanke.


olli


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Juni 2017)

Verstehe deine Frage nicht, die Abläufe der einzelnen Boxen egal ob Horizontal- oder Vertikalfilter liegen doch immer versetzt. Da läuft doch kein Wasser direkt durch. Es sei denn die Filter sind total zu, dann läuft das Wasser über.


----------



## oddworld (8. Juni 2017)

richtig, sie sind versetzt...

hf-26 -> vf8 soweit ok

das wasser im ersten vf8 läuf NIEMALS über die ganze matte, sondern sickert zu 99% genau an der stelle wo es auftrifft durch...

genau darunter ist der 2. vf8... dieser hat seinen AUSGANG genau dort, wo das wasser vom ersten durchsickert . also ist er wirkungslos !

siehe bild:

* defekter Link entfernt *


oder habe ich einen denkfehler ??  evt. könnte man auch 2 lagen filterschaum in einen vf8 legen und dafür eine kiste entfernen. das spart bauhöhe und fördert den durchsatz der pumpe.


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Juni 2017)

Könnte es sein das dein Filter nicht in Waage steht? Denn spätestens wenn die Organicmatten verschmutzt sind müsste das Wasser auf der anderen Seite durchlaufen.


----------



## oddworld (9. Juni 2017)

doch er steht in waage... klar irgendwann, wenn die erste matte dicht ist, läuft es rüber....

allerdings: der grobfilter und die ganzen matten im hf-26 halten so gut wie alles ab.im vf8 kommt fast nichts an.der setzt sich nie komplett zu. das dauert ewig....
also machen die weiteren stufen garkeinen sinn, wenn der erste vf8 nichtmal "zugeht" ?

wäre blöd zig kisten zu stapeln, wenn sie weder filtern noch bakterien beherbergen ( da sie nichtmal komplett nass werden) . 

was würdet ihr von einer art lochplatte über dem schwamm halten ? damit würde das wasser besser über die ges. fläche verteilt werden. wenn schon das wasser sauber ist, würden sich wenigstens noch bakterien ansiedeln können die auch ein reinigen überleben (da ich meistens nur den hf26 reinigen muss ).


----------



## Schwalbe (9. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Teichliebhaber,
ich habe seit dem Vergangenen Jahr 2017 den Nuturagart Langzeitfilter eingebaut.
Mein kleiner Teich hat ein Fassungsvermögen von 3,5 m3 und ich habe auch einen Fischbesatz mit Bittelingen, Rotfedern, Goldorfen, Goldfischen so wie einen Spiegelkarpfen von 35 cm länge im Teich. Bis 2017 hatte ich gar keinen Teichfilter eingesetzt, da das Wasser immer Sauber und klar war im Vergangenen Jahr wurde es dann immer Trüber.
nach dem einbau des Langzeitfilters wurde es innerhalb von 4 Tagen kristall klar und blieb es auch bis heute. 

Ich hatte mir lange überlegt welchen Filter ich einbauen würde, Nach dem Vergleichen sämtlicher Teichfilter .....habe ich mich für das naturagart System entschieden.
und bis jetzt nicht bereut.
Vorteil beim Naturagart System ist es ist der Einzige Filter den ich durch die Modulbauweise an die Bedürfnissen anpassen kann. zudehm ist er noch kostengünstiger als z.B. Oasefilter mit der Vergleichbaren Filterleistung.


----------



## troll20 (9. Okt. 2018)

@Schwalbe 
Ich glaube naturagart braucht keine Werbung. Insbesondere dieser Art nicht. 
Der Besatz in dem kleinen Becken ist weit mehr als Tierquälerei und sollte angezeigt werden.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Okt. 2018)

Abgesehen von dem Besatz und der Teichgröße heißt es nix anderes, daß ein NG Langzeitfilter https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teic...lter-komplett/NaturaGart-Langzeit-Filter.html 
für einen* 3,5m³* Teich zur Zufriedenheit funktioniert.
Kostet ja auch nur 498,-€.
Der Standardfilter für 298,-€ hätte es ja vermutlich auch getan.



Schwalbe schrieb:


> zudehm ist er noch kostengünstiger als z.B. Oasefilter mit der Vergleichbaren Filterleistung.



Kostengünstig ist ja immer relativ....kann man gerne die Preise funktionierender __ Filtersystem im Bezug auf den reellen maximalen Durchfluß umrechnen und vergleichen.
Bei NG sind es 70l/min..oder 42000l/h oder 4,2m³/h...als maximaler Filterdurchfluß

Dazu die auch "Filterbauartbedingten Pumpenkosten"...


----------



## Schwalbe (14. Okt. 2018)

@ troll 200 und den anderen
ich fände es sehr gut wenn Du die Anzeige stellen würdest wäre betsimmt lustig wenn das Veterinäramt vorbei schauen würde ich gebe Dir sehr gerne meine Adresse
bei dem derzeitigen Fischbesatz handelt es sich bis auf dem Karpfen auf 1 Jährige Sommerbrut vom vergangenen Jahr ledeglich der Karpfen ist jetzt ein K4 von der Besatzdichte liege ich unterhalb der richtlinien   aber ist auch egal.

Der Teichumbau ist für nächstes Jahr in der Endplanung dann wird er auch Karfpengerecht sein.

*Es ging hier um das Thema wie zufrieden seit Ihr mit dem Filter.*
Ich habe den Filter mit Zubehör geschenkt bekommen da mein Onkel einen größeren Teich gebaut hatt und er dafür zu klein war.
Ich denke ich kann Ihn gut mit den Filtern von Oase, über no Name  bis zu sebstgebauten Filterstation  mit mehreren IBC vergleichen die in den Teichen der nachbarschaft und Verwandschaft eingebaut sind.

Gruß Schwalbe.


----------



## Ida17 (16. Okt. 2018)

Moin Schwalbe,

Du bist seit 2016 hier angemeldet und den ersten Beitrag, den Du veröffentlichst, ist über den NG Langzeitfilter und dann auch noch in einem veralteten Thread. 
Da fragt sich so mancher User hier, ob das nicht schwer nach Werbung riecht. Dann stellst Du Deine Besatzdichte vor, ob Sommerbrut oder nicht, der in einer Badewanne schwimmt und da wunderst Du Dich, dass es dazu keine geblümten Kommentare gibt? 

Was besagen denn diese angeblich richtigen Richtlinien? Viele behaupten auch, dass Koi sich gestapelt am wohlsten fühlen oder Goldfische in 100l prima klar kommen.

Nichts für Ungut, aber so ganz stimmig ist es nicht. 
Wenn Du magst, klär uns auf, stell uns Deinen Teich mit Bildern vor und veröffentliche einen Bauthread, wo man über Technik, Form und Farbe diskutieren kann.


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Okt. 2018)

Ich finde Schwalbes Beitrag doch passend, toll und richtungsweisend!
Für geschenkt ist der Filter doch auch super und sinnvoll an dem 3,5m³ Teich!
Ausserdem ist Schwalbe auch teichinfiziert, familiär vorbelastet und wird ggf. irgendwann größer bauen.

Und dann wird der Filter halt weiterverschenkt oder für die Innenhälterung genutzt.


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Okt. 2018)

Der NG Filter ist nicht schlecht, hatte ja selbst 2 Standartfilter. Bei einem kleinen Teich, wenn der Besatz stimmt durch aus eine Option. Die Schwämmekneterei ist halt lästig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 24771 (17. Okt. 2018)

Hallo, bin auch neu hier, obwohl ich schon eine Weile angemeldet bin, meine Frage hier, ich habe auch einen Filter von NG und wollte wissen, wie lange ihr die Filter laufen laßt oder sind sie schon aus ?
Schöne Grüße Clemi


----------



## Franzbratfisch (17. Okt. 2018)

ich habe meinen letztes Jahr bis in den Dezember hinein laufen lassen. Es hängt halt viel vom Wetter ab.
Frost sollte er nicht unbedingt bekommen.
Aber wenn es so weiter geht wie dieses Jahr dann brauche ich den Filter nicht weg zuräumen.

MFG


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Okt. 2018)

Wie lange der Filter laufen soll. da kommt drauf an ob es sich um einen Naturteich, Fischteich oder Schwimmteich handelt.

Den NG Filter muss man übrigens nicht abbauen und wegräumen. Wenn die Pumpe aus ist läuft er leer, lediglich die Schwämme würde ich herausnehmen, reinigen und trocknen. Den halben Liter Wasser der dann noch drinnen ist kann man mit einem Lappen herauswischen.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Okt. 2018)

clemi schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auch neu hier, obwohl ich schon eine Weile angemeldet bin, meine Frage hier, ich habe auch einen Filter von NG und wollte wissen, wie lange ihr die Filter laufen laßt oder sind sie schon aus ?
> Schöne Grüße Clemi


So lange wie Außentemperatur über 4^C liegt.


----------

